
Show HN: CoRepo, a Company Search Engine - Mortiffer
http://corepo.org/
======
rahimnathwani
I like that it's really fast. I hit enter and the results seem to come up
instantly!

I don't have a use for this, but I tried a few queries anyway. The search
results seem surprising to me. Some examples:

0) mortgage -> first result is State of New Jersey Department of Education

1) kpmg -> first result is PwC, second result is KPMG (correct)

2) bdo -> first result is BBDO, second result is BDO (correct)

3) transferwise -> first result is TransferWise (correct), second result is
Habito (another online consumer finance company)

It's cool that you've grouped companies somehow, and aren't just showing
results that match company names.

The UI is also very clean.

The ability to browse by criteria alone (with no search query) is nice, but it
took me a couple of minutes to discover it:
[https://corepo.org/search/?q=country%3D&page=5&page_size=10&...](https://corepo.org/search/?q=country%3D&page=5&page_size=10&country=&city=london&compSize\[\]=1)

~~~
Mortiffer
yea a bunch of people have asked about Direct name search. I think i will make
name search a specific field and try to autocorrect if there is an exact match

------
Mortiffer
I needed a full text searchable database of companies for another project,
decided to release it as a stand alone to test how many other people need this
kind of search. The meta data is not curated it is collected with crawlers and
NLP on the open web. If you would be interested in paid API access let me know
I could implement that pretty fast. Or if you think I should dedicate more
time to building out the free web frontend encouraging words would be very
much appreciated.

